# Masters horse to regular hunter...



## Aleka81 (4 July 2015)

Has anyone bought a horse that has always been a masters horse and ever then used it in the field as a normal hunter? 
If you have please can you tell me how you got on?
Thank you


----------



## spacefaer (4 July 2015)

By Master's horse, do you mean a field master's horse (ie always up front, never queuing) or a horse hunted by one of the Master's of the hunt, which will have been hunted in the field?

I'm assuming you mean field master's? A Master's horse will be no different to any other belonging to anyone else in the field (although it will probably be used to other member's of the field letting them through gates first!)

A good field master's horse "should" have been properly educated, and you should be able to ride him anywhere in the field..... however, quite a few horses end up field mastering because they are too bold/brave/nuts/unstoppable (take your pick) when ridden in the field. Some horses are just too competitive and don't settle in the hurly burly of other horses all around.

We had a lovely horse that wouldn't settle in the field, sold him to a guy to fm off, and he was a horse of a lifetime for him. Utter stresshead for us, with very few breaks.  We've currently got a horse who has hunted hounds, whipped in, field mastered and has hunted in the field - he is the best horse I have ever hunted, with perfect manners.

Depends on the pack the horse has hunted with, and what pack you intend to hunt with.  If it is used to a fast, front running, jump everything style of hunting, and you want to take it out with a stand around, pop tiny fences pack - you might not have the most fun experience..... but that's not necessarily due it being a fm horse!


----------



## Aleka81 (5 July 2015)

spacefaer said:



			By Master's horse, do you mean a field master's horse (ie always up front, never queuing) or a horse hunted by one of the Master's of the hunt, which will have been hunted in the field?

I'm assuming you mean field master's? A Master's horse will be no different to any other belonging to anyone else in the field (although it will probably be used to other member's of the field letting them through gates first!)

A good field master's horse "should" have been properly educated, and you should be able to ride him anywhere in the field..... however, quite a few horses end up field mastering because they are too bold/brave/nuts/unstoppable (take your pick) when ridden in the field. Some horses are just too competitive and don't settle in the hurly burly of other horses all around.

We had a lovely horse that wouldn't settle in the field, sold him to a guy to fm off, and he was a horse of a lifetime for him. Utter stresshead for us, with very few breaks.  We've currently got a horse who has hunted hounds, whipped in, field mastered and has hunted in the field - he is the best horse I have ever hunted, with perfect manners.

Depends on the pack the horse has hunted with, and what pack you intend to hunt with.  If it is used to a fast, front running, jump everything style of hunting, and you want to take it out with a stand around, pop tiny fences pack - you might not have the most fun experience..... but that's not necessarily due it being a fm horse!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your reply.
It's a friend of mine who is looking at one. I have no experience of fm horses so wasn't sure what advice to give her. 
She's lost her confidence big time and is looking for something nice to hunt....


----------



## spacefaer (5 July 2015)

Well, my advice still stands - which pack has the horse hunted with and how was he hunted with that pack? If he has always field mastered because he's a bit of a nutter, then he's probably not the right horse! If he has also been in the field, and been visiting other packs (so had to stay in the field too) then maybe he will be worth considering.

Safe and sensible hunters tend to command a premium (again depending on the pack)

Also - just because a horse is older (if it is being semi-retired for instance, dropped down a level), it doesn't mean that it will be either safe or sensible - we've had several older horses who were never prepared to slow down!

It's hard to buy a hunter out of season, as you can't see them doing their job - but ask for hunting references - a genuine seller will be happy to provide them =D


----------



## Aleka81 (6 July 2015)

spacefaer said:



			Well, my advice still stands - which pack has the horse hunted with and how was he hunted with that pack? If he has always field mastered because he's a bit of a nutter, then he's probably not the right horse! If he has also been in the field, and been visiting other packs (so had to stay in the field too) then maybe he will be worth considering.

Safe and sensible hunters tend to command a premium (again depending on the pack)

Also - just because a horse is older (if it is being semi-retired for instance, dropped down a level), it doesn't mean that it will be either safe or sensible - we've had several older horses who were never prepared to slow down!

It's hard to buy a hunter out of season, as you can't see them doing their job - but ask for hunting references - a genuine seller will be happy to provide them =D
		
Click to expand...

Can I pm you?


----------



## spacefaer (6 July 2015)

of course =D


----------



## Doormouse (6 July 2015)

Very much agree with spacefaer, it will entirely depend on the horse itself.

I too have had ex huntsman's and ex field master's horses, some have been fabulous in the field and others have been truely terrifying. I bought an older horse who had hunted hounds and although I could just about stop when in deep ground when I went visiting in good ground I was completely out of control. I ended up giving him to my partner to hunt hounds off and he was fabulous but even he admitted when he took him for an away day and was in the field that he was terrified!!!! He was the kindest, safest horse in the world at home, even to the point that I was doing hound exercise on him when I was 8 months pregnant!


----------



## JDH01 (6 July 2015)

As every pack of hounds is different you need to ask some questions.  I have bought a horse who previously hunted with a pack with galloping and hedges in a vale country who didn't take to trappy upland country. I have also bought a horse who had gone in the field before but became increasingly hot and strong and is now a hunt horse at 21 and he is in his element.


----------



## Goldenstar (6 July 2015)

I would never buy a horse who had field mastered unless I had tried it in the field ,I have seen it go wrong to many times .
I agree with the comment above you must buy a horse to cross the country you hunt in there's little point in buying a hedge hopping machine and assume  it will jump upright rails from hock deep mud with a short approach happily all day .


----------



## Clodagh (7 July 2015)

Agree with others, my old mare did whatever, whipped in, took the field, went on point and I could ride her in the field although queuing was never her forte (nor mine tbh!). 
My b-in-law has a mare now that HAS to be with hounds, she just stand son her back legs if she can't see them, although is alright when on point although he can have trouble counting them away! He whips in.


----------



## Aleka81 (13 July 2015)

Thanks for all the replies. Sorry not to update till now. It all became irrelevant as horse was sold before she got to visit it. Thank you though


----------



## spacefaer (13 July 2015)

How annoying for her - but at least she'll know for the future! What pack does she hunt with? Between all the hunting HHOers, we might be able to find her a horse!


----------

